# Adult vegetable costume pattern - where can I find one???



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I have looked and looked and cannot find any patterns for an adult vegetable costume. I'm not overly picky about what kind of vegetable it is, but I just cannot find a pattern. Can anyone help me please??
Thank you.:help:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Make a green tube with armholes... wear matching sweat suit or at least matching long sleeved t-shirt for arms sticking out of armholes.

Take a hat, heavy duty staple or strong glue silk flower wispy greenery on it... Broccoli.

Or make the same thing, but orange body and wider at shoulders. Add really wispy greenery on the hat... Carrot.


Big white garbage bag, with arm holes... tie bottom stuff lightly, be an onion or a turnip.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

hengal said:


> I have looked and looked and cannot find any patterns for an adult vegetable costume. I'm not overly picky about what kind of vegetable it is, but I just cannot find a pattern. Can anyone help me please??
> Thank you.:help:


I googled. It's hard to find one, but I found this finally: http://www.comfortkraft.com/product_info.php?products_id=60722


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you ladycat! I googled too but did not see this at all. Thank you!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

ok, I giggled when I read it. This sounds like something that I'd end up having to make... and I'm curious (nosy) as to WHY you need an adult vegetable costume???


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

sewsilly said:


> ok, I giggled when I read it. This sounds like something that I'd end up having to make... and I'm curious (nosy) as to WHY you need an adult vegetable costume???



We'll be using it this summer at some events during our farmers' market. The one event I can think of now is our Veggie Carving Contest day.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Sewsilly -

We need it for some events we are doing at our farmers' market this year.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

ahhh. that makes sense now... thank you!

Let's see... adult vegetables... (which if you think too much about this, you could have a naughty giggle or two)...

If you used polar fleece (really bad for summer, I Know) you could use a heavier interfacing and 'form' larger pieces, like for a bell pepper. I'm thinking that it would be a version of the pumpkins that I made for my kids when they were smaller. There was an interior lining that we stuffed with crumpled newspapers... 

hmmm, now that I think about it, you could make the adult version of the pumpkin (excellent carving fruit/veggie) and by changing colors, you could make tomatoes, bell peppers, any sort of round veggie.

I bought a commercial pattern, but that was long time ago. I'm sure that I could find it, if you need a working #copy#.

This pattern was 'sleeveless' and was cute! Took a while to make (but all three of my kids wore it and many others borrowed it!

dawn


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

"I bought a commercial pattern, but that was long time ago. I'm sure that I could find it, if you need a working #copy#. "

Dawn -

That would be awesome if you were able to find it. One of the women on our board of directors has volunteered to do the sewing. I never thought about an inside lining that you could stuff with crumpled newspapers. I always wondered how those costumes stayed so puffy. Please pm me if you happen to come across it. Thank you!


----------

